# who carries a bag



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

When we were in France, we were getting a bit p***ed off with all the dogs mess, its everywhere you go. I must say I do take nappy sack bags with me, when I take the dog out, but if she goes in the middle of a corn field, I don't pick it up, but if its where people walk, I pick it up. Jane thought about handing bags out to dog owners. :lol: Where we live its not that bad considering the amount of dogs we have in our village, but it gets to me when someone picks it up, and then throws the bag in the bushes or hedgerow, I would rather they never bothered. Earlier in the year we went to a campsite at Market Bosworth, I went to empty my toilet, and someone in front of me was doing his, while I was waiting his dog did its jobs in front of our van. :x So I said to him you have got another job now, and told him what his dog had done. :roll: He said OK I will be back in a minute, and came back down in his car, with a dust pan and brush. :lol: Going by this I thought he has not done it before.  Bob.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*i carry bags*

Your subject heading is "who carries a bag".
My answer is I do.
In every pocket of every coat and every handbag as I could not just walk away as many owners do.
In another subject "dogs off leads" that was one of my arguments, that some owners have their dog off a lead and while they are talking etc their dog is out of sight pooping everywhere.
The times I have seen that happen.
Oh and yes why do some throw it away, after being so good, and leave it dangling from a tree :twisted: 
Then you have the owners that stand there holding it up in the air while they talk to you, and wonder why Im going Green :sad3:
Human beings can be weird at times. 8O 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bags*

Hi

I have bags all over the place - pockets, glove box, motorhome - you name it, there is a doggy bag there. I am happy to give them out too when people think "oh to hell with this, no one is watcing".

Incidentally, I have a Ted Baker "man bag" which has a couple of doggy bags in it. When I bought the man bag, the same store was selling designer branded doggy handbags that hook on the dogs collar to carry his poop bags etc.

Russell


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Russell, I'm glad she does not come on here. If she saw designer branded doggy handbags, she would want one, she has gone 14 years without, so I wont tell her. She would end up like my daughter when they were young, it had to be designer or they would not wear it. :lol: Bob.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

In every pocket,in fact in everything we own scented poo bags, 2 yr old border collie jojo what a little bitch :lol:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Yep when I had my hooligan of a dog both in Crete and Germany I cleared up after him, if he had opposable thumbs I would have expected him to do it :lol: 
What really gets me is the owners who just leave the mess, we had a large spread of poop across our gateway last weekend, now I am suspicious of every dog walker up our street, that cannot be fair to the honourable owners! 
If I see it happen I will follow the perpetrator and then post as much mess as I can find through their letter box (their dogs or not)
We all have a duty of care for the animals we keep, be it tidying up after them or putting them to sleep when and if it becomes the kindest action for them (not us). It is a hard thing to do but if you can't even clear up poop then keeping any animal is not for you.
My rant and my belief.
Regards Rob


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Always carry a bag--oh last week I didn't and Tizzie decided she had to go   

I did have some tissues in my pocket though-- luckily--and there was a bin nearby thankfully, 

I would have found something to pick it up with even if it had been a leaf :lol: :lol: 

I hate the people who hang their poop filled bags from trees etc.
there is always a bin not too far away

tell you what try picking up after the dog when it has the runs :lol: :lol: 
we had to do that recently--loads of tissues and a bulging poo bag :roll: :roll: 


Anne


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

annetony said:


> Always carry a bag--oh last week I didn't and Tizzie decided she had to go
> 
> I did have some tissues in my pocket though-- luckily--and there was a bin nearby thankfully,
> 
> ...


ukeright: ukeright: ukeright: ukeright: So descriptive and Iv just been reading about Xmas dinners ta :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Every pocket has poo bags as well.
The wife watched a ladies dog poo on our front lawn, after she failed to pick it up wife placed into a Tesco's carrier bag and duly presented it to her on her doorstep. After persistent denials from the lady we suddenly heard her husband admit that they were responsible.
One up to the picker uppers.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

VERY rarely I would be without bags to clean up after our 3 little darlings BUT rest assured that I would find "human rubbish" such as carrier bags etc thrown somewhere nearby to do the job!! :twisted:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I too have them in all pockets , i favour T**co nappy sacks in a lovely shade of blue .
My crested Moggie likes to go next to an existing poo so i feel obliged to pick that up too -- I hate other peoples dogs cold poo :evil: 

I agree about poobags in trees ,What is that all about :roll: 


Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

damondunc said:


> I agree about poobags in trees ,What is that all about :roll: Chris


Yes, there's somebody round here who does that, and I guess it's the same person because the bags are all the same and have an unusual pattern printed on them.

I see nothing much wrong with throwing a _*biodegradable *_poo bag in the bottom of a hedge or somewhere else in the roadside shrubbery where it cannot be seen (and ours are black anyway) but hanging ordinary white plastic bagfuls of crap deliberately in full view is a little weird to say the least.

(I'm trying desperately hard to be polite at this point!! :evil: 8O )


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

like the rest of the posts, I have pooh bags in every place you can think of, it really gets to me when I see lazy dog owners who leave the dog mess behind, I tend to confront them and offer them a pooh bag to pick it up, my wife knows me too well and she walks away when she sees me about to confront someone, I do the same with litter louts, drivers using a mobile, swearing etc etc. they really do annoy me. Rant over.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

damondunc said:


> I too have them in all pockets , i favour T**co nappy sacks in a lovely shade of blue .
> My crested Moggie likes to go next to an existing poo so i feel obliged to pick that up too -- I hate other peoples dogs cold poo :evil:
> 
> I agree about poobags in trees ,What is that all about :roll:
> ...


Same as me Chris, I like the smell of them. :lol: I hope no one spots any we will get the blame. 

Zeb (I'm trying desperately hard to be polite at this point!! )

I know what your saying, I think France is worse than here, but we did see a poop scoop man on his scooter at La Rochelle, and saw our first in Cannes many years ago, we were a bit surprised to see this chap on his scooter riding along the pavement, with a big vacuum cleaner on the back, picking up dogs poo, we took his photo. :lol: Bob.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

HI
the national park authority is proposing to ban dogs from some new forest car parks, this has obviously upset a lot of dog owners. The protesting dog owners are probably not the same ones who drive into the car parks, open the door and sit reading while their dog fouls the car park. On Highcliffe and mudeford seafronts its not unusual to see walkers striding out, dog 100 yards behind and the owner having no idea when and where its fouled the path. The few who cant be bothered give the majority of dog owners a bad image.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*doggy bags*



Zebedee said:


> damondunc said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about poobags in trees ,What is that all about :roll: Chris
> ...


What happens is people, pick up the pooh, and then chuck the bag away. They get caught on branches and so they hang up for ever more in the trees which when the leaves drop at this time of year and the undergrowth dies back all you now see are these bags decorating the countryside.
Its a bad habit. :evil:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi this will make you laugh, my dad had a problem outside his house, as you know once one dog has make its mark, all dogs go there. My dad got a bag of PLAIN FLOUR and put it along the back edge of the path, and when the dog owners saw it , they draged their dogs away from it and keeped walking. (maybe I should have put it under TOP TIP). :lol: Bob.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: doggy bags*



locovan said:


> What happens is people, pick up the pooh, and then chuck the bag away. They get caught on branches and so they hang up for ever more in the trees which when the leaves drop at this time of year and the undergrowth dies back all you now see are these bags decorating the countryside.
> Its a bad habit. :evil:


No Mavis, it's a disgusting habit, and I really can't understand why anyone does it. 8O 8O

We sometimes chuck poo bags in the hedgerow _(especially where there are £1,000 fine signs every few yards but no poo bins - but that's a rant for another day :evil: )_ but we use black biodegradable ones and always take care to throw them onto the ground in among the undergrowth . . . not in the hedge itself.

It's not difficult to do, and takes no more time than dropping the bag in the non-existent bin. So why do people just sling their bags up into the bushes where they will obviously still be hanging in full view (as you say) when the leaves drop off the trees? Yeeeuuuukkkkkkk

Within a short time both our poo bags and their contents will have fertilised the hedgerow, and they could not be found if one was searching for them!

Looking at the tree decorations on our local dog walk I sometimes wonder which end of the lead has the animal attached to it. :roll: :roll:

Oh, and while I'm in rant mode, how come horses are allowed to drop hundredweight piles of dung on the pavement, but if a Yorkie drops a "Richard" the size of a short length of HB pencil, in the middle of the road, its owner can be fined £1,000.

That actually happened in the next village. In truth the fine was a lot less than £1,000, but the Yorkie did his business (couldn't wait) as he was pulled across the road because his owner didn't want to dodge through a long string of horse muck spread along the pavement.

Hhmmmmm . . . I must be in a cantankerous mood today. Better steer clear of Mrs Zeb. She doesn't take prisoners!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Edit. Damn tpyo errors!!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I used to carry a small seaside spade and put the poo in the hedge where it was out of the way and degrade in a short time. I was a bit unsure of the legallity of this and asked the dog warden when I next saw him.
Apparently I was breaking the law. If the dog performs within a 30mile limit zone, it has to be picked up and disposed of.

Seems a bit illogical really. Stuff in hedge breaks down quickly. Is out of the way. Bags disposed of in bins have to be collected and could take some while to breakdown, depending on the bag.

We both have bags in all our pockets at all times. Can be very useful - or embarassing!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> We both have bags in all our pockets at all times. Can be very useful - or *embarassing*!


It certainly can Polly.

Like when we were in a restaurant with people we didn't know very well, chatting away quite merrily, and I pulled a bag out of my pocket and used it to wipe my nose.  

It was surreal!! I sort of realised what I was doing as I felt the bag in my hand, but carried on anyway . . . almost on "automatic pilot". 8O

What a plonker!!


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

:lol:

I think we may have to have a funny moments Dave.  Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Get a thread going Bob.

It's a dismal afternoon, and Monday tomorrow for the poor workers among us. :evil: :evil: 

Could be a good one, and will cheer up those of us with a good sense of humour!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

When you see poo bags hanging in a hedge, are they ever removed? Where I used to walk Elsa, along the canal tow path, there were no poo bins. Some people, me included would leave bags under a hedge for collection on the way back. I think if nobody collected them there would be hundreds hanging around on the 3 mile stretch that we walked. I never saw more than 1 or 2.

Elsa carries her own poo bags in a little net pouch attached to her lead.
Lesley


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We use biodegradable bags and at home have poo wormery to munch the garden gatherings...bless the little wigglers...

There is a useful item called a MUKSAK which is a sealed carry device that ensures you don't have to endure the waft of scent or the warm pocket alternatives!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*poo bags*

No Excuse for the French , They (bags) are provided free almost everywhere. and you can obtain then from any chemist's (pharmacie)


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: doggy bags*



Zebedee said:


> Oh, and while I'm in rant mode, how come horses are allowed to drop hundredweight piles of dung on the pavement, but if a Yorkie drops a "Richard" the size of a short length of HB pencil, in the middle of the road, its owner can be fined £1,000.
> 
> That actually happened in the next village. In truth the fine was a lot less than £1,000, but the Yorkie did his business (couldn't wait) as he was pulled across the road because his owner didn't want to dodge through a long string of horse muck spread along the pavement.
> 
> ...


Perhaps dogs mess is viewed as more of a health hazard than horse manure, or more people complain to the council about dog mess?

I believe some councils have byelaws state that horses must wear something to catch the droppings.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wow where do you lot all live that you see wee bags of poopie hanging from trees??? I have never seen this in me puff! It's gross!

I have a big scoopie thing (Neo does big poopies!) which has a black bag attached to it. You use the scoopie to collect the poopie and then take it off and along come another one, dunno what its called but got it from Testicles a while back.

He he have a look at THIS for a laff.


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for info on bio bags, will lash out the funds on these, if i had seen anybody throwing bags in the hedge etc i would have gone mad, glad i saw this thread.

malc


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Wow where do you lot all live that you see wee bags of poopie hanging from trees??? I have never seen this in me puff! It's gross!
> 
> I have a big scoopie thing (Neo does big poopies!) which has a black bag attached to it. You use the scoopie to collect the poopie and then take it off and along come another one, dunno what its called but got it from Testicles a while back.
> 
> He he have a look at THIS for a laff.


We have a railway bridge here in Whitstable and people throw the bag of poo over the wall.
Well in summer it is hiden amongst the leaves but now the leaves have fallen you see the bags hanging on branches.
We have see this on footpaths through the woods or in the country side it is a bad habit of some people although at least we dont walk in it. so its half the job done I suppose.


----------

